# Audi TT breakfast meet 21st august Ockham bites



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

So I have spoke to Ockham bites to see if it is possible to have a breakfast meet and they said yes (happy days) It would be great if you could join Dom (the Parrot bros) Andy charger and myself for a good chat about TT's and a nice bit of breakfast we hope to see as many of you that can make it 👍


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

only a few weeks to go home to see some of you there 👍


----------



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

chrisj82 said:


> So I have spoke to Ockham bites to see if it is possible to have a breakfast meet and they said yes (happy days) It would be great if you could join Dom (the Parrot bros) Andy charger and myself for a good chat about TT's and a nice bit of breakfast we hope to see as many of you that can make it 👍
> View attachment 488699


Thanks for your kind invite and response unfortunately too far for this Yorkshire pudding🙁😎👍


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Jimboo said:


> Thanks for your kind invite and response unfortunately too far for this Yorkshire pudding🙁😎👍


Thats a shame its going to be a big one with 50+ tt's attending we reckon


----------

